# The Order 1886



## Tower75 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, all.

Couldn't see a thread for this, there might be one lurking though.

However, if not: The Order 1886! Is there anyone else out there that's super excited about this?

For those that aren't aware it's this:

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=The Order 1886 site:youtube.com

Basically a very stylish looking alternate history/supernatural game set in Victorian London, I won't use the term "steampunk" as that term I feel has lost all meaning in today's culture.

I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Tower75 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I think it looks good.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't think it's my particular type of game. It does look interesting. It's not going to be a Ubisoft I Can't Believe It's Not Assassin's Creed type game, is it?

It's good when games break the mould, or are at least a bit different (cf XCOM: Enemy Unknown).


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 13, 2014)

I saw the preview on GINX TV a few months ago and got super-excited. It looks great. I just need a PS4 and I'll be good to go...

pH


----------



## Lenny (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it!

---



thaddeus6th said:


> It's not going to be a Ubisoft I Can't Believe It's Not Assassin's Creed type game, is it?



From the trailers and videos I've seen, I'd say it looks kinda like the *Resistance *school of game design.


----------



## Tower75 (Dec 15, 2014)

Luckily, I don't think Ubisoft have anything to do with it. I've high hopes, but I've no doubt it'll be a game you can complete in about 10 hours, which is a shame. Hopefully it'll have some decent DLC.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 15, 2014)

Jein. Worth recalling the original Metal Gear Solid is very short (about 2 hours or so). Better 10 good hours than a padded 20.

I really dislike DLC. I have bought GOTY editions sometimes, but often DLC is just naked money-grabbing.


----------

